# Game Thread: NBA Finals: Game 7: Detroit Pistons @ San Antonio Spurs



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center>







</center>


<center> @ 
*(2) San Antonio Spurs (H: 38-3 R: 21-20) vs. (2) Detroit Pistons (H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *


<center>*Series tied @ 3-3*</center>


<center>*Probable Starters:*


*Nazr Mohammed l Tim Duncan l Bruce Bowen l Manu Ginobli l Tony Parker*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats


<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net San Antonio Spurs forum :bball:</center>

<center>:bball: ESPN series Home Page :bball:</center>

It's here... This is it...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Game 7 vBookie:
Spurs favored by 4 1/2
Over/Under 174.5


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Let's get this one


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

me being the spurs fan i am
all i have to say is

good luck tonight boys


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

go Pistons and Spurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

A good omen: Mohammed and Duncan aren't showing up.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, now they are. I was talking about the pictures in the first post of this thread. Maybe that means that they'll only show up for half the game?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I thought the Pistons would lose game 6......I aint gonna lie.....but Detroit will win game 7...They have the Spurs against the ropes...Time for the knockout blow....


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

Games gonna be hype!!!!!!! Anyone heading down to the the Palace to watch on PalaceVision? 


BACK TO BACK?


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Jwick said:


> Games gonna be hype!!!!!!! Anyone heading down to the the Palace to watch on PalaceVision?
> 
> 
> BACK TO BACK?


I was supposed to go to palacevision but my friend didn't get tickets and now its sold out. This should be one helluva game. Hopefully the refs swallow their whistles because that favors the pistons mightly. If chauncey gets off early I wouldn't be suprised if they put bowen on him. In that case we need to get rip going. If we can get 20 and 10 from Sheed we should be in great shape.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think we win tonight. We need the great backcourt play again, Dice in the 10 point range, and for the bigs to at least keep the Spurs honest to do so however. I'm hoping everything falls into place tonight from all of the aspects we excel at -- defense, coaching, and an adequate offense. 

Then we can move on and i can get to celebrating and going wild downtown or in Royal Oak. :wink:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

5 minutes until game time. Let's go pistons.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Why are they introducing the pistons using the Undertakers theme song


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Why did the pick the biggest sporting event of the year to be settled by bench players. These fouls are ridiculous.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lindsey needs to drop it into Dice. He's dribbling the clock down to 10 secondsl at the top of the key.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

18-16 for San Antonio after one quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pretty bad ending to the quarter and it pretty much went downhill from the time Billups was taken out. We're onlly down 2 though, plus we had a great start to somewhat offset the finish. 

I hope someone tells Rip to slow down just a little. Can't fault him for being aggressive, but he's shooting almost everytime he touches it and he's a lot better when he gives himself that extra second to make the extra pass or get the ball back in a better position for the shot.

We also need to re-establish the post offense. We started off with Bewn getting some easy baskets, Sheed with a nice turnaround over Dunca, and Dice had the noce fadeaway as well. We went on our drought when we went away from the bigs, we have to go back to them.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

So far so good. As long as we keep it close in the first half I will be happy. We are rebounding good and not turning it over, two keys for us to win.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

These fouls are stupid.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I wish all 7 games would of been as close as the last 3.....this is great.....It depends on who makes the shots down the stretch....and oh yeah.....stop Barry and Horry.....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Horry got hit in the eye, I wonder if that will do anything to his shooting as the game goes on. I wish we could get more steady foul calls. I don't want to say either team is getting helped but it seems the calls are pretty random.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

So what was the over/under on Ronald Dupree getting into the game tonight?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is intense. We're up by one at half time. 39-38.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

The calls were pretty horrible for us the first quarter but the refs started calling it more evenly as the game went on. We were forced to put in Campbell and Dupree. Not that they played bad but those phantom fouls could really hurt us later.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Call me crazy but I thought that the refs let the teams play in a game 7? They are getting way too involved ....terrible job so far by the refs


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Billups looks like the lock for MVP. Up 7 even in foul trouble, we got this.


----------



## MCCpride (Jun 14, 2005)

SA had a nice run but the foul calls really got them going.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

What a game....Duncan is playing huge right now....lets see if Rasheed coming back in now slows him up....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Duncan finally starts to show up and this game will be a close one when time finally runs out.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Tied after three, and that's pretty good considering we had to go about 2 or 3 minutes with Tayshuan Prince playing power forward. I feel comfortable considering that that was when San Antonio made their run -- when we were at our weakest. Fouls won't be such a big issue in the fourth, Sheed and Dice have 4 more between them and Ben has 3, so we don't have to worry about sitting them anymore. Like Hubie said when Ben is forced to guard him we need him to get in closer and smother him instead of letting him get off that bank shot that he is so good at. I love Billup's floor game tonight, but I want him to start approaching those 21 points per game that he has averaged over the coarse of the series.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

kamego said:


> Billups looks like the lock for MVP. Up 7 even in foul trouble, we got this.


I think you jynxed them.

This has been one amazing game so far. I can't stand the suspense :biggrin:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I wish all 7 games would of been as close as the last 3.....this is great.....It depends on who makes the shots down the stretch....


damn it!!!!


----------



## Lord Toranaga (Apr 20, 2005)

> Tied after three, and that's pretty good considering we had to go about 2 or 3 minutes with Tayshuan Prince playing power forward


Which was stupid of larry. We gave them the lead and momentum. We havent recoverd either yet.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

LB has been outcoached by POP, and Rip has actually gotten worse. His futile attempts to create his own shot, and his matador defense have me pulling my hair out, not to mention hisconstant turnovers. I would trade him in a heartbeat if we could pick up anyone that can shoot straight. Ben and Dyess were the only ones that showed up with Billups for this series and it really showed.


----------



## Lord Toranaga (Apr 20, 2005)

Bring on flip saunders


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Well it was a great season for us.

Man this sucks. If this loss was to be blamed on anybody it was Rip.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Well......what can I say....Spurs are a hell of a team no doubt...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

In the last 6 minutes besides a few Sheed post ups we played like we had no idea how to run our offense. Way too many one on one plays from Rip and not enough aggressiveness from Billups, plus the Spurs played their asses off in the fourth.

Even though we played pretty bad in the fourth, I'm still proud of the fellas and happy for the way they fought after everything we've been through this year.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

****...almost forgot this feeling...

My hats off to the Spurs...they deserved it more than we did, tonight at least...

Larry Brown _over_coached tonight. We can't play Hunter when he's playing as awful as he was tonight, and we can't play Prince at PF for long periods of stretches. I don't know why Brown took McDyess out after he got his 4th, since he wouldn't have played much in the 4th anyway and definitely not in the final 6 minutes. 

I hope he's back next year, and in all due respect I don't think coaching lost this game, as we were tied entering the 4th quarter. We were outplayed when it matters most and we can hardly ever say that about this team.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Man the Spurs rock. They out played us under the circumstances. Huge three by Ginobilli, Tim Duncan is just awesome and Bruce Bowen had a few big stops down the stretch. It doesn't hurt as much losing to the Spurs but it would have been nice to play our starters vs their starters for the first half of the game.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

At least we won't be hearing your Mouths for another 6 months I can deal with Tim duncan, I can't deal with "DEEEEEEEETROOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT BBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!"


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

Lord Toranaga said:


> Which was stupid of larry. We gave them the lead and momentum. We havent recoverd either yet.


Larry Brown made a horrible mistake in the third.

I can understand taking Rasheed out with 4 fouls, but McDyess (?).

When he pulled McDyess with 4 and put Prince at power forward I could not believe what I was seeing. The Spurs instantly went on a run.

--------

Why not let McDyess play until he fouls out (he does not close the game anyway).

When Brown pulled him he did not go back in until mid 4th (when Ben was absolutely exhausted and needed a rest). He did not draw another foul. That just makes you wonder…

What was Brown thinking? That small lineup was inexplicable.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> At least we won't be hearing your Mouths for another 6 months I can deal with Tim duncan, I can't deal with "DEEEEEEEETROOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT BBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!"



Whose mouth?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> Larry Brown _over_coached tonight. We can't play Hunter when he's playing as awful as he was tonight, and we can't play Prince at PF for long periods of stretches. I don't know why Brown took McDyess out after he got his 4th, since he wouldn't have played much in the 4th anyway and definitely not in the final 6 minutes.
> .


Completely agree. Hunter has pretty much been bad all year on offense, but in game 7's everything is magnified and he played terrible. For whatever reason he seems to think he should dribble the clock down to seven seconds then take his own shot. 

LB did make some pretty shaky moves with taking out Dice being the worst. He was about 5-6 when LB took him out and like you said he should've went with him because at the most all he would've played was about 6 minutes anyways.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The fans that's who I can't believe Detroit was godly overconfident.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

...at least it wasn't Miami.

All joking aside, Tim Duncan is a phenomonal player. He is one of the best of all time without a doubt.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good win. I'm glad Manu didn't win MVP. I'm shocked Detroit didn't win this series.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The fans that's who I can't believe Detroit was godly overconfident.



Where do you hear these fans at in the offseason?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The Enigma said:


> Why not let McDyess play until he fouls out (he does not close the game anyway).
> 
> When Brown pulled him he did not go back in until mid 4th (when Ben was absolutely exhausted and needed a rest). He did not draw another foul. That just makes you wonder…
> 
> What was Brown thinking? That small lineup was inexplicable.


I was thinking the same thing as all that was going down. Especially getting Ben a breather. Dice usually plays the first 6 minutes of the fourth anyways so i have no idea why he went away from the norm in a game 7 and four fouls isn't a valid reason.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Where do you hear these fans at in the offseason?



It's easy to kick a team (or fans) when they're down, but we'll be back.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

CJ said:


> It's easy to kick a team (or fans) when they're down, but we'll be back.


Yep, Pistons look like contenders for quite some time. Tough loss but it can be a learning experience for the future


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

We aren't down. We have one of the best returning teams going into next year and we have 2 draft picks. Plus Ricky Paulding might be coming over. I am ready to get the offseason kicked off tuesday night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> At least we won't be hearing your Mouths for another 6 months I can deal with Tim duncan, I can't deal with "DEEEEEEEETROOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT BBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!"


 goodness. show some class


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Lets get some of these bench guys some major time in the summer league...Next year Darko has to play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Larry Brown said the better team won. I think he's selling his team short. game 7, down the wire. it's a toss on who the better team is/was. Still a classy thing to say from Larry.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I want to return with a souped up Darko Milicic and a Julius Hodge to dominate the league next year.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

CJ said:


> I was thinking the same thing as all that was going down. Especially getting Ben a breather. Dice usually plays the first 6 minutes of the fourth anyways so i have no idea why he went away from the norm in a game 7 and four fouls isn't a valid reason.


There were a few possessions where the Spurs scored due to Ben being a step slow in rotations. He also had trouble defending Duncan at that point. Not because he could not but because to that point he had played the entire second half (at high energy).

_That ridiculous coaching decision caused a domino effect that hurt the team in both the short (mid 3rd) and long term (mid 4th)._


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Someone get me a 3 point shooter this draft. I want a pure shooter who doesn't believe in anything but set 3's


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Larry Brown said the better team won. I think he's selling his team short. game 7, down the wire. it's a toss on who the better team is/was. Still a classy thing to say from Larry.


Yea, I think he's doing the right thing. It's pretty obvious that if a couple bounces went the other way Detroit could be champs. San Antonio was just a little bit better than us this year and they're the only team I can honestly say that about and feel it. Even I can't help but think what if...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yall were great and just wana say thanks for a great series


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks for a great series. Maybe we can do it again next year ?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The Enigma said:


> There were a few possessions where the Spurs scored due to Ben being a step slow in rotations. He also had trouble defending Duncan at that point. Not because he could not but because to that point he had played the entire second half (at high energy).


Pretty much. You can't really blame Ben he gave it all he had.

I think we could pick at LB's coaching all game. It wasn't the reason we lost, but it had an effect. He reverted back to playing a 7 man rotation when I thought it was pretty obvious we were a better team when we went 8 or 9 deep. Arroyo could've done some damage tonight IMO. Not only was Hunter playing his usual terrible offensive game, but he someohow managed to play a pretty bad game defensivley as well. At that point, I don't even see a reason for him to even be on the floor.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

****!




btw, I meant to post that other thing on the Spurs board, not here. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It was a great game, and an even better series. It's ganna go down as one of the greatest, and ya'll should be happy to be a part of it. I can't wait till the next finals, and I hope to see ya'll there again soon. A Spurs vs. Pistons round two would be classic.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

ezealen said:


> It was a great game, and an even better series. It's ganna go down as one of the greatest, *and ya'll should be happy to be a part of it*. I can't wait till the next finals, and I hope to see ya'll there again soon. A Spurs vs. Pistons round two would be classic.



:uhoh:

Uhh, thanks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> :uhoh:
> 
> Uhh, thanks.


come on now. I know ya'll feel bad now, but in a while you'll look back and be happy that the pistons were a part of one of the greatest finals in history.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea, it was a great series. No shame in losing to the Spurs this year. What's up with your sig...are you really suspended? Were you?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Yea, it was a great series. No shame in losing to the Spurs this year. What's up with your sig...are you really suspended? Were you?


His Ginobili fan club is suspended until he starts playing better. I thought the same thing you did when I first saw it though.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Great series guys. Thanks for playin with us. Yall really did give us all we could handle, and I'll be the first to admit, I underestimated you'all. When yall are allowed to play a very physical game, yall are pretty much unstoppable. And while I individually hate pretty much every player on your team(exception Rasheed Wallace), I can't help but respect your team as a whole. IMO, y'all deserved the championship just as much as we did. 

Congrats on a great series(albeit the loss) and hope to see you next year.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

socco said:


> His Ginobili fan club is suspended until he starts playing better. I thought the same thing you did when I first saw it though.



Well Manu played pretty damn good tonight.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

it was a decent finals but i doubt i'd put it as one of the best.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol a few other guys thought the same thing. I shouldn't have put it in red cause you emediately read the suspended and totally miss the part about the Ginobilli club. Well it's too late to fix it now. After today, it'll be gone! The Manu club is comen back!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm starting the Darko Club then, we might as well rep our human victory cigar


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes do reepersent something Detroit, You haven't much to go on a hall of fame coach must likely leaving, no one replacable, Flip saunders give me a break, I'd rather have the ***** (Jimmy O'brien) Then Poor ego manager Flip suanders. If the Pistons can tease in an NBA finals with Larry brown, oh god I'd be afraid to see what the Pistons would turn into with Flip Saunders


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

kamego said:


> Someone get me a 3 point shooter this draft. I want a pure shooter who doesn't believe in anything but set 3's


Q Rich comin at YA! haha
Brown would have a heart attack.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

kamego said:


> I'm starting the Darko Club then, we might as well rep our human victory cigar


 Toss me in the mix :banana:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yes do reepersent something Detroit, You haven't much to go on a hall of fame coach must likely leaving, no one replacable, Flip saunders give me a break, I'd rather have the ***** (Jimmy O'brien) Then Poor ego manager Flip suanders. If the Pistons can tease in an NBA finals with Larry brown, oh god I'd be afraid to see what the Pistons would turn into with Flip Saunders


----------

